# Good con forums



## Psycotiger (May 19, 2007)

that's pretty much what I'm looking for, preferrably ones that mention AC07. I've already been to the AnthroCn homepage and put up an ad in Roomshare but from the looks of it I might not get an answer so I'm hoping to do the same at other sites to increase my chances of getting someone who's looking for a room.

Thanks in advance


----------

